

Tips for software engineering internships - shbhrsaha
http://www.shubhro.com/2014/10/15/tips-for-internships/

======
kevan
>Barriers blocking me from getting work done

It took me too long to figure this one out. I had a habit of hiding what I was
having trouble with because of fear of looking incompetent. Even if you're not
actively looking for help on a tough problem yet let your team know. There's a
good chance that either someone else has solved that problem or you'll pair up
and solve it together.

